# Motivation Marius Clip



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

That's some behind the neck press!! What do we think of his lifting here?

http://forum.athletes.com/fitshow/week28/week28lg.htm

Whenever I see him train it never seems traditional strongman etc.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Marius is huge man but they look dangerous... not for the beginner imo!


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the clip mate...the guy's a ****ing monster..push pressing behind the neck with 400lbs.....that is sick!!! and the geezer is ripped as well as being strong as ****..amazing


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Beast!! that guy is awesome


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

that guys an animal, fuuuuuccccccckkkkkk


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

seen it before i love it. guys incredible.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Ahhhhh good old push presses....

Seen it done with much more weight....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

He is a brute, superb strength and muscle development.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^^^^ bump for later


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Awesome condition on him. What a strongman should look like!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ahhh my hero, yea i seen it before the guys a freak in a good way of course ;-)


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

man he's a strong ****er!! wouldnt try that personally looks far to dangerous!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

simeon69 said:


> man he's a strong ****er!! wouldnt try that personally looks far to dangerous!!


This is STRONG..........

And if I can I`ll get a short clip pulled off the vid so that people can get a better look...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> This is STRONG..........
> 
> And if I can I`ll get a short clip pulled off the vid so that people can get a better look...


You got the full vid Cook...?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You got the full vid Cook...?


Bump.

who is that guy? I saw a vid of him on you tube once.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Holy moly that is some lifting from both those fellas... I love Marius's look and strength...


----------



## HouseOfPainUK (Dec 23, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Bump.
> 
> who is that guy? I saw a vid of him on you tube once.


Who is that guy??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I saw Gary Taylor do 180kg behind the neck push press for reps at a gym opening once, impressive stuff.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> This is STRONG..........
> 
> And if I can I`ll get a short clip pulled off the vid so that people can get a better look...


Interestingly ^^^^ that guy looks 'normal' i.e. he looks trained as opposed to 'swole'


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

man that vids pretty cool but looks painfull wen he crashes the weight back down on back of his neck mine wud snap lol


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> Interestingly ^^^^ that guy looks 'normal' i.e. he looks trained as opposed to 'swole'


Suppose you could call it *functional* strength...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LMAO on Marius's last set, "now this is heavy" lol the fookin warm up was heavy 

Amazing guy, I remeber the first time I saw him on strong man...you certianly remeber his name!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Suppose you could call it *functional* strength...


As it the same chap who is currently in your avatar cookie...?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

What an animal!!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> As it the same chap who is currently in your avatar cookie...?


Yeah same guy...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Jock said:


> What an animal!!!


Which one...lol......


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yeah same guy...


Is he the same guy who was in the video you posted with all the different vitamins? (His name escapes me...)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> Is he the same guy who was in the video you posted with all the different vitamins? (His name escapes me...)


Yeah same guy, Olympic discus thrower making a comeback at in his late late thirties maybe even 40 at the time..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

What was his name Cookie? I'll go google him.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> What was his name Cookie? *I'll go gobble him.*


*Geez mate thats sick* mg:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

And in answer to your question his name is Ricky Bruch


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> *Geez mate thats sick* mg:


Ahhh neg reps for cookie...:love:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

"Ricky - what are you doing...? None of your damn business!"

Classic.

Whats the exercise called he's doing for Bi's/Back Cookie...? Looks like a Deadlift/Row/Curl but combined in one.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

great vid.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> "Ricky - what are you doing...? None of your damn business!"
> 
> Classic.
> 
> Whats the exercise called he's doing for Bi's/Back Cookie...? Looks like a Deadlift/Row/Curl but combined in one.


Me & the guys at my place nicknamed them *Bruch Curls* as I aint seen anything like it before..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Me & the guys at my place nicknamed them *Bruch Curls* as I aint seen anything like it before..


Its like a reverse grip Clean from Hang (I think.... Hang/Clean/Press always confuses me...)

I like em.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TH&S said:


> Its like a reverse grip Clean from Hang (I think.... Hang/Clean/Press always confuses me...)
> 
> I like em.


Blow the [email protected] out my hamstrings when I do them right, next day I`m walking like John Wayne they are that sore...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Blow the [email protected] out my hamstrings when I do them right, next day I`m walking like John Wayne they are that sore...


Forcing you to dance thus?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL.....

I aint that gracefull


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

lol hes one crazy mofo


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hand on! He's a shot putter...Olympics? And there's footage of him jabbing something?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

GTT said:


> lol hes one crazy mofo


Yep just a bit, but in good way...lol


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> Hand on! He's a shot putter...Olympics? And there's footage of him jabbing something?


Shot putter, Olympics and jabbing ...yep.. Still a long way off what Bbers & powerlifters shoot..


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Shot putter, Olympics and jabbing ...yep.. Still a long way off what Bbers & powerlifters shoot..


Don't the IOC say all athletes are tested though. I know Olympic competitors use but it's supposed to be kept secret form the media/public etc.

That 5 ml barrel looked nice loaded up and going in.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> Don't the IOC say all athletes are tested though. I know Olympic competitors use but it's supposed to be kept secret form the media/public etc.
> 
> That 5 ml barrel looked nice loaded up and going in.


Yeah they test and after some recent talks with a coach there is a lot of fudging the numbers going on, with pressure(s) from sponsors etc to keep the athletes (in ALL sports) out of the spotlight when tests come back positive..aka they`ll dump the samples...


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

GTT said:


> lol hes one crazy mofo


I love the last bit of the vid where he knocks the light off


----------



## Benito (Jan 3, 2008)

For a second thought he was going to rack that last lift on his shoulders.Yikes!.


----------

